# Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !



## Paradize (3. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,
Habe heute meinen Brief bekommen wo die Termine zur Fischerprüfung stehen. Der Lehrgang fäng am 01.02.10 an und die Prüfung ist am 06.03.10.

Ich muss sage und schreibe 4x die Woche zum Lehrgang !!
Montag , Mittwoch , Freitag , Samstag

In der Woche von 19.30 - 21.30 Uhr
Wochenende von 10 - ?? Uhr

Ich finde dies heftigst übertrieben dort 4x die Woche hin zu müssen , geht zwar nur einen Monat , aber in diesen Monat habe ich ja dann sogut wie keine richtige Freizeit mehr oO 

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## AWebber (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Paradize schrieb:


> ... aber in diesen Monat habe ich ja dann sogut wie keine richtige Freizeit mehr oO


Du Armer ... |uhoh:

Du hast am Dienstag und am Donnerstag und am Sonntag nix, außerdem hast du noch die Nächte und den ganzen Tag ... Also wo ist das Problem?


AWebber

PS: Wenn du den Schein dann hast, dann ist mit Freizeit sowieso Ebbe - dann bist du Angeln. Also ein kleines Opfer ist da wohl drin, oder?


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



AWebber schrieb:


> Du Armer ... |uhoh:
> 
> Also ein kleines Opfer ist da wohl drin, oder?


 

Seh ich auch so... Und sei mal froh das die Termine nich in Deine Arbeitszeit fallen, sonst hättest Du die richtige AxxxxKarte. Also Kopf hoch, und durch da. Viel Glück #6


----------



## carphunterx (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

ich habe meine fischerprüfung am freitag vor 2 wochen geschrieben und immer noch nicht rausbekommen was echt ankotzt und ja die  vorbereitungstunden sin ein bisschen übertrieben naja kann man nix machen  LG: Max


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Stellt euch nicht so an...

...ihr wollt angeln, dann tut was dafür...


----------



## Ein_Angler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Wenn man nicht angeln kann und einen Lehrgang braucht um die Prüfung zu bestehen der muss da wohl durch.


----------



## Heimdall (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Also bei mir war das ein wenig anders (Sachsen)

Hatte Samstag und Sonntag ca 6h Lehrgang, also ein Wochenende 12h.
3 Wochen später die Prüfung, die ich in 10min mit 0 Fehlern gekreutzelt hab.

Wäre sicher an einem der beiden Tage länger gegangen, wir konnten aber dank Sauwetter, nicht ans Wasser.

Anderseits, wäre ich froh gewesen mal richtig gezeigt zu bekommen, wie und wo man bei jeder Fischart den Herzstich macht. Theoretisch kein Thema aber wenn es dann einmal vor dir zappelt, sieht das Ganze ein wenig anders aus.

Nach dem halben Jahr jetzt kein Thema mehr, aber die ersten paar Fische hatten es glaube nicht so toll.


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Das ist schon ganz in Ordnung. Meines Erachtens könnte es ruhig noch schwerer und zeitintensiver werden. Mir sitzen viel zu viele Deppen am Wasser, die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Generell halte ich die Fischerprüfung in der jetzigen Form für absolut überflüssig. 
Ich bin schon einige Jahre ehrenamtlich als "Lehrwart" tätig, und unterrichte bei uns im Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung verschiedene Fächer.

Der Vorbereitungskurs bei uns geht von Oktober bis März. 1 bis 2 mal die Woche ist dann jeweils 4 Std. Unterricht. 

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich den Leuten da beibringen muss... kann ich oft nur mit dem Kopf schütteln... Was Gerätezusammenstellung etc. angeht, bewegen wir uns in Bayern derzeit auf einem "Stand der Technik".. der in etwa bei meinem Geburtsjahr liegen dürfte 

Beispiel aus der Fischerprüfung *2005*


> Für den Fang welcher Fische ist die Schnurstärke 0,50 mm gut geeignet?
> a) Forellen, Aitel (Döbel)
> b) Hechte, Huchen
> c) Rotaugen, Nasen, Äschen



Während Sachen wie Catch&Release oder moderne Angelmethoden natürlich ein absolutes Tabu sind, muss man sich mit so unglaublich wichtigen Fragestellungen wie der folgenden beschäftigen:



> Wie kann man Stein- und Eintagsfliegenlarven sicher unterscheiden?
> a) Steinfliegenlarven haben die Kiemenanhänge am Hinterleib und in der Regel drei Schwanzborsten
> b) Steinfliegenlarven haben die Kiemenanhänge an der Brust und in der Regel drei Schwanzborsten
> c) Steinfliegenlarven haben die Kiemenanhänge an der Brust und zwei Schwanzborsten



Man müsste die Fischerprüfung entweder abschaffen, oder aber mal an die Realität anpassen. Denn ein tieferer Sinn, außer einer Wertschöpfung für bestimmte Institutionen lässt sich darin für mich derzeit nicht erkennen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Paradize schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Habe heute meinen Brief bekommen wo die Termine zur Fischerprüfung stehen. Der Lehrgang fäng am 01.02.10 an und die Prüfung ist am 06.03.10.
> ...
> Ich finde dies heftigst übertrieben dort 4x die Woche hin zu müssen , geht zwar nur einen Monat , aber in diesen Monat habe ich ja dann sogut wie keine richtige Freizeit mehr oO


 
|pftroest:


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Hier bei uns in Köln (NRW) ist der Lehrgang (noch?) keine Pflicht und meine Freundin hat die Prüfung mit Fleiß & Ehrgeiz auch auf Anhieb und ohne Lehrgang geschafft!

Natürlich gibt es auch echt gute Lehrgänge, aber oft sind diese nur Geldschneiderei, die Praxis kommt zu kurz und wer interessiert genug ist und vielleicht noch einen Angler gut kennt, der manche weiterführende Frage beantworten kann, der schafft die Prüfung auch ohne Lehrgang - natürlich nur dort, wo der Lehrgang nicht vorgeschrieben ist!

Solltest Du einen Lehrgang machen müssen, dann tut es mir leid und ich würde versuchen, eine Alternative zu finden, bei der die Zeiten besser liegen!

Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Ja ja, ich weiß schon. 
Die Vorstellung, dass jeder einfach angeln gehen kann ist für viele Angler ein Horrorszenario. Das hat bei mir auch ein paar Jahre gedauert, bis ich mich damit anfreunden konnte  . 
Dass es grundsätzlich klappt wurde und wird ja zigfach bewiesen. Mecklenburg Vorpommern, unsere europäischen Nachbarn sowie ca. 90% der anderen Länder der Welt. 

Grundsätzlich geht es mir aber nur darum, dass das Einstiegslevel so niedrig gehalten werden muss wie nur irgendmöglich (meinetwegen auch mit einer zielorientierteren Fischerprüfung). Angler werden zunehmend von verschiedenen Seiten unter Druck gesetzt - und ohne eine gesellschaftlich breite Lobby wird man uns immer weiter zurückdrängen. Angeln muss in der Gesellschaft einen ganz anderen Stellenwert bekommen, das ist mit diesem Prüfungswahnsinn aber niemals zu erreichen, weil die Anglerschaft künstlich "klein gehalten" wird. 

Da wird in manchen Verbänden und auch in der Anglerschaft leider viel zu eigensinnig und kurzfristig gedacht. Aber man wird die Problematik noch erkennen, ich hoffen nur, dass das früh genug passieren wird... bevor wir nur noch im Auslauf der Kläranlage angeln dürfen, weil die anderen Gewässer als wertvolle Brutstätten für den Kormoran anerkannt und für Angler gesperrt wurden.


----------



## Berlinerstar (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Generell halte ich die Fischerprüfung in der jetzigen Form für absolut überflüssig.
> Ich bin schon einige Jahre ehrenamtlich als "Lehrwart" tätig, und unterrichte bei uns im Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung verschiedene Fächer.
> 
> Der Vorbereitungskurs bei uns geht von Oktober bis März. 1 bis 2 mal die Woche ist dann jeweils 4 Std. Unterricht.
> ...



   So ne schwachsinnigen Fragen gab es bei uns in Berlin nicht.
Gab zwar welche die man anhand einer anderen beantworten konnte.
Bei uns in Berlin sind es Zwei Wochenenden Sa & So von 9-16 30 und am letzten So. ab 13 Uhr Prüfung danach gibt es bei bestandener Prüfung den Schein. Reicht vollkommen aus das Wichtigste wurde vermittelt


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> So ne schwachsinnigen Fragen gab es bei uns in Berlin nicht.
> Gab zwar welche die man anhand einer anderen beantworten konnte.
> Bei uns in Berlin sind es Zwei Wochenenden Sa & So von 9-16 30 und am letzten So. ab 13 Uhr Prüfung danach gibt es bei bestandener Prüfung den Schein. Reicht vollkommen aus das Wichtigste wurde vermittelt



Ja, das hört sich in der Tat schon vernünftiger an, als das was da in Süddeutschland produziert wird.


----------



## Paradize (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Klar freue ich mich wenn ich dir Prüfung bestanden habe und ich endlich alleine Angeln gehen kann (Konnte bisher nur in Begleitung mit jemden der den Schein hatte Angeln) habe also 1 Jahr Angelerfahrung.

Finde es aber trotzdem etwas übertrieben dort jeden 2ten Tag dort hinzugehn , halben Tag arbeiten und Abends noch dorthin? |uhoh:

Freundin will ja auch noch etwas Zeit mit mir verbringen und das wird dann schwierig ^^


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Paradize schrieb:


> Klar freue ich mich wenn ich dir Prüfung bestanden habe und ich endlich alleine Angeln gehen kann (Konnte bisher nur in Begleitung mit jemden der den Schein hatte Angeln) habe also 1 Jahr Angelerfahrung.
> 
> Finde es aber trotzdem etwas übertrieben dort jeden 2ten Tag dort hinzugehn , halben Tag arbeiten und Abends noch dorthin? |uhoh:
> 
> Freundin will ja auch noch etwas Zeit mit mir verbringen und das wird dann schwierig ^^


 

Ist der Kurs bei Euch denn PFLICHT???

Bei uns NRW ist der Kurs freiwillig und mit etwas Fleiß schaffst Du es auch ohne Kurs!

Ernie


----------



## --BassQ-- (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

nehm die Freundin doch mit :vik: dann lernste ned allein und ihr könnt auch zeit am wasser zusammen verbringen #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Unsinnige Fragen @Franz zur Gerätekunde mal weggelassen;

aber

Was spricht dagegen, dass Angler in einem Lehrgang etwas zur Biologie, Gewässerkunde usw. lernen?
In Zeiten der *Aus*bildung ist Bildung, der Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus, sehr erwünschenswert, sogar sehr notwendig.

Wer sich am Wasser bewegen will, die Natur zum Hobby machen will, die Wasserrechte zum Angeln in Anspruch nehmen will, soll etwas mehr als nur die Tätigkeit des Angelns wissen. Das kann nur gut tun!

Es wird immer als Argument gebracht, wie andere Länder verfahren!
Ersten ist es wirklich uneingeschränkt so? In den skandinavischen Ländern z.B. haben meiner Beobachtung nach die Menschen einen anderen Bezug zur direktem Umwelt.
Sie sind mit dieser und dem Wissen um diese (vll. noch) verbundener.

In anderen Ländern ist das Verhältnis Gewässer zu Einwohnen eklatant verschieden!

In Meck.Vorp. heißt der oft zitierte prüfungsfreie Schein "Turistenschein". Das Wort an sich sagt alles und der dahinterstehende Kommerz bedarf meiner Meinung nach keines weitern Kommentars. Wenn ich einen dazu sagen würde, wäre es nur noch Hohn und Spott auf eine Natur verachtende Geldeinnahmemaschinerie.

Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
Was Nachbarländer machen, ist nicht immer, meist sogar nicht übertragbar,
auch wenn dies das Leben seiner Argumentation leichter macht.

In Zeiten der Volksverdummung durch einseitig orientierte Ausbildung und Anlernen, der Schnelllebigkeit und Beliebigkeit der Freizeitausübung ist etwas Bildung über die unmittelbar direkte Tätigkeit hinaus nicht zeitgemäß, nicht populär und nicht jedem vermittelbar.


----------



## Koalabaer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

unter den genannten Bedingungen(Anfangspost)ist es für viele berufstätige überhaupt nicht mehr möglich,zum Fischereischein zu kommen.
was hier in Deutschland so an Berufspendlern unterwegs ist,na Prost Mahlzeit.Käme allerdings noch der Jahresurlaub in Frage...das erklärt dann mal lieber selber eurer Frau 

Wir(Deutschland)sind da mal wieder Vorreiter in Sachen Bürokratie...über die wir uns ja immer so schön aufregen!

Sicher kann man den Tourischein als Geldeinnahmequelle sehen...diesen überzogenen Vorbereitungskurs jedoch auch


----------



## jac (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Bei uns an der Mosel hat man(frau) auch die Möglichkeit an den verschiedensten Terminen seinen Schein zu machen. Da bei uns die Lehrgangsteilnahme Pflicht ist geht´s auch nicht ohne Schulung. 
Möglichkeiten dazu gibts eigendlich reichlich. Entweder den langen Weg über die Schulungen unter der Woche oder aber die Crash-Kurs-Methode am Wochenende. Bei beiden Varianten ist die Möglickeit gegeben die erforderliche Stundenzahl zu erreichen auch wenn es mal einen Tag nicht geht. 
Nun ist es in der Tat etwas fraglich ob das alles so wirklich sinnvoll ist was da gefragt und verlangt wird. Dümmer wird man allerdings nicht bei der ganzen Sache und ich bin eigendlich ganz froh darüber das ich nun auch in der Theorie ein Stück mehr Angler geworden bin. 
Ich selber hätte zwar lieber das ein oder andere Thema etwas vertieft und dafür ein anderes "überflogen" , aber letzlich ist der Lehrplan entscheidend. 

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## donlotis (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja ja, ich weiß schon.
> Die Vorstellung, dass jeder einfach angeln gehen kann ist für viele Angler ein Horrorszenario. Das hat bei mir auch ein paar Jahre gedauert, bis ich mich damit anfreunden konnte  .
> Dass es grundsätzlich klappt wurde und wird ja zigfach bewiesen. Mecklenburg Vorpommern, unsere europäischen Nachbarn sowie ca. 90% der anderen Länder der Welt.
> 
> ...



So eine zielorientierte Fischerprüfung würde dann wieder im föderalen System zermahlen... |uhoh:

Ich stimme Deiner Auffassung in weiten Teilen zu, wäre dann aber für eine entsprechend höhere Fischereiabgabe. Wer dann noch angeln will, muss ein wenig mehr berappen... und gut ist.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Koalabaer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja ja, ich weiß schon.
> Die Vorstellung, dass jeder einfach angeln gehen kann ist für viele Angler ein Horrorszenario. Das hat bei mir auch ein paar Jahre gedauert, bis ich mich damit anfreunden konnte  .
> Dass es grundsätzlich klappt wurde und wird ja zigfach bewiesen. Mecklenburg Vorpommern, unsere europäischen Nachbarn sowie ca. 90% der anderen Länder der Welt.
> 
> ...



mußte dieses Posting noch mal nach oben bringen...meiner Meinung nach SEHR weitsichtig betrachtet.Was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe:Wieso gelingt es den beiden großen Verbänden nicht,der Anglerschaft eine größere Lobby zu verschaffen?wir reden doch hier nicht von ein paar in Lodenmanteln sitzenden Einsiedlern...sondern auch von vielen Wählerstimmen.


----------



## Paradize (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Nun der Kurs hat nun seit Montag angefangen und hört sich schlimmer an als es wirklich ist.

Ich muss 3x die Woche zum Unterricht (Mo,Mi,Fr) von 19.30 - 21.30 Uhr. Man muss nur an einem Samstag zur Praktischen Prüfung um Weit- und Zielwerfen zu machen. 

Wenn man keine Zeit hat wegen Arbeit oder anderen Gründen ruft man einfach kurz an und das wars , hauptsache man war an den meisten Unterrichtstagen dort.

Mir macht der Unterricht jedenfalls Spaß der es witzig gestaltet ist und alle gut drauf sind.


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

in welchem zeitraum und wie die stunden verteilt werden liegt nun mal am lehrgangsveranstalter.
auch hier wird es schlechte und gute beispiele geben.
und es allen recht machen geht sowieso nicht.
der eine will/kann nur  am wochenende, der andere nach feierabend und und und.
gut ists dann wenn man mehrere möglichkeiten zur auswahl hat aber das ist auch nicht überall machbar.

antonio


----------



## depasch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Lehrgang, Prüfung, Fischereischein alles übertrieben, mal ganz im ernst, ich habe das angeln von meinem Opa gelernt, vor 20 Jahren! Damals hat er schon 40 Jahre geangelt, ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung, trotdem hat er auf jedes Detail geachtet, wie mindest masse schonzeiten gewässerkunde nd alles was es da so gibt, für die verschiedenen Fischarten hatte er mir zu meinem 9. Geburtstag ein Buch geschenkt(für den fall das ich mal nicht mit Ihm Unterwegs war), das man seinen Müll mitnimmt versteht sich auch von selber...
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das viele Angler auf diese art zum angeln gekommen sind, es ist ein Hobby das in der Regel von älteren Erfahrenen an die Jugend weiter gegeben wird, mit allem was dazu gehört...
Ich glaube nicht das es viele gibt die an einem Angelladen vorbei gelaufen sind, sich gedacht haben oh wie geil, setz mich jetzt mal 7-8 stunden ans wasser und schaue was passiert...
Wenn man ab jetzt mal frei ohne schein angeln durfte in ganz deutschland, glaubt ihr alle deutschen würden jetzt ans wasser rennen und dort anfangen mit Lebenden Köderfischen, mitte April auf Hecht zu sitzen, ehr nicht, angeln ist genau wie Jagen, Judo, oder Halma eine RANDSPORT mit dem die meisten nichts am Hut haben...
Ein leichterer Einstieg ins Angeln würde den Sport in Deutschland deutlich attraktiver machen...
Gruß Paul


----------



## depasch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Schaut man sich einen Großteil unserer Gewässer an, so muß man imer wieder feststellen, daß es einige unter den Anglern gibt, die es wohl nicht so ganz verstanden haben.
Zugegeben, ich bin also auch der Meinung daß es Regeln gibt, die mehr Unsinn als Sinn machen, dies macht jedoch den Vorbereitungslehrgang als auch die Prüfung nicht überflüssig.[/QUOTE]

Ich hätte Menschen schreiben sollen, sorry...
Da man in Deutschland nicht ohne angeln darf gehe ich davon aus, das auch diese auch einen Kurs und ne Prüfung abgelegt haben... aber egal, will mich nicht mit einer Randgruppen, einer Randgruppe aufhalten! Aber wir sind uns doch darüber Einig das 95% der Angler, sich im Berreich der Hege und Sachkunde auskennen, und diese Kentnisse auch nicht in 40 stunden Lehrgang beigebracht bekommen haben, sondern in der Regel von Verantwortungsbewußten Anglern die länger dabei sind...
Ich finde es einfach falsch allen die ein Interesse an der Materie Haben, erstmal unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, und ihnen unnötig viele steine in den weg zu legen... 
Es ist eben kein Sport für jederman, deshalb könnte es meiner Meinung nach ruhig etwas leichter sein mit dem angeln zu beginnen.
Paul


----------



## ppangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Ich bin selber Kursleiter für den Fischereischein und will hier auch keine Werbung machen oder Leute angreifen  . Ich möchte einfach nur aus meinen 40 Jahren Erfahrung vom Angelsport berichten und die Angler ein wenig auf die Nachhaltigkeit in unserem Hobby hinweisen .

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder der vor hat den Fischereischein zu machen , dieses auch über einen Lehrgang machen . Die Lehrgänge sind meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu einfach . Es sieht so aus als ob jeder diese Prüfung schaffen soll . Deshalb ist unsere Lobby auch nicht so stark .
Ich würde einen Praxisteil einbauen . Auch wenn dieser an einem Forellensee stattfindet ist das garnicht tragisch . Dort kann man am besten den neuen zeigen wie man das Gerät zusammenstellt , zusammenbaut ,wie man anködert , wie man wirft , wie man die Bremse einstellt , wie man den Anschlag setzt , wie ein Fisch gedrillt wird , wie man ihn schonend landet , den Haken löst , abschlägt , versorgt oder zurücksetzt .Das würde Sinn machen . Aber wer bietet das an ? Ich nehme mir die Zeit dazu auch wenn ich es nicht muß .Ich habe selbst den Jagdschein vor 4 Jahren gemacht und muß sagen das Ding war echt schwer . Aber man wird dadurch ja auch nicht dümmer . Nur bei der Lobby der Jäger gehts ein bißchen anders her . Da traut sich nicht so schnell ein Ideologe zu Contern . Ein Beispiel so ist es mir mal ergangen ist :Ich sitze zum ersten mal an einer stark besuchten Angelstelle in der Woche am Wasser und werfe die Angelrute aus . Das glückt auch . Nach einiger Zeit kommen  Zuschauer ( Eltern mit Kindern / Fische und Enten füttern usw.) , einer ruft noch von weiten Tierquäler , ich schlucke . Dann der erste Fisch beißt ein großer Karpfen . Die Zuschauer schauen gebannt von einer Brücke ( es waren mittlerweile  so 10 Personen ) was ich so mache . Dann kommt die erste Frage , haben sie was an der Angelrute ? Ich  sagte ja einen großen Fisch . Die nächste Frage , was machen sie mit dem Fisch ? Ich sagte mal schauen ob ich ihn bekomme . Der Fisch kommt endlich vor den Kescher . Ein wunderschöner Schuppenkarpfen von ca. 25Pfd kugelrund , wahrscheinlich von dem vielen Brot was die Leute so ins Wasser werfen . Er wird gekeschert und liegt nun in seiner ganzen Größe vor mir im Gras und den Zuschauern mit Kindern . Dann kommt die Frage wollen sie den schönen Fisch wirklich töten ? Jetzt gehts los . Ich überlegte kurz und sagte dann das der Fisch so tadellos ausschaut , er lieber für Nachwuchs sorgen solle , er für mich viel zu groß ist und ich lieber einen kleineren von 3-5 Pfd hätte . Ich lasse ihn wieder schwimmen . Man staune , die Leute klatschten alle , das war das erste mal das ich Beifall am Angelplatz bekam . Jetzt stelle ich mir vor das ich ihn Gesetzestreu getötet hätte , was wäre dann wohl passiert ?
Ich denke besser nicht darüber nach .
So wie  dieses Beispiel was wirklich passiert ist sollte man den Kursteilnehmern auch vor Augen halten . Das ist in meinen Augen auch sehr wichtig . Sowas kann man im Selbstudium nicht erlernen , wie den auch . Ich glaube nicht das ein Richter jemanden in solch einer lage verdonnert . 
Vom Selbststudium halte ich deshalb gar nichts. Außer man möchte Geld sparen . Aber dann wird derjenige bestimmt auch an seiner Ausrüstung sparen . Das heißt , billige Angeln und Schnüre , Fische werden abgerissen , usw. Besser wäre dann den Schein nicht zu machen und die Fische im Fischladen kaufen , das ist billiger wie teures Gerät kaufen oder viel Geld für den Fischereierlaubnisschein auszugeben oder keine Fische fangen , kommt ja auch vor . 
Woher will ein Neuling wissen wie man sich am Wasser verhalten sollte , dies kann doch ein eingefleischter Angler von der picke auf besser erklären , wenn der Kursleiter auch wirklich solch jemand ist . In der Regel ist das aber nicht der Fall . Mann sollte den Kursteilnehmern dabei auch ins Gewissen reden , was nachhaltigkeit betrifft . Was die neuen Angler hinterher tun ob sie sich davon was annehmen ist ja ihre Sache .
Wenn ich so am Wasser bin , vermisse ich oft die Begrüßung , nähmlich das Petri Heil . Scheint heute auch nicht mehr gelehrt zu werden . 

Petri Heil


----------



## Paradize (2. März 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

So Leute , diesen Samstag habe ich meine Prüfung #6

Wünscht mir Glück , auch wenn ich nicht wirklich daran denke durchzufallen :vik:


----------



## Chrisi_66 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Hi, 
und wie is es gelaufen?

Ich sehe das ganze genauso wie Franz es in seinem ersten Beitrag und ppangler es beschrieben haben. Vor allem viel Praxisunterricht wäre sehr gut.
Bei uns lief die Vorbereitung so ab:
Jeden Samstag haben wir uns für mehrere Stunden getroffen und die Kursleiter haben uns einfach nur die Bücher vorgelesen, mehr nicht. Ab und zu haben sie dann gesagt, was wir markieren und lernen sollen. Zum Glück hab ich vorher schon ein paar Jahre geangelt und war durch meinen Vater so schlau, dass ich gewusst hab, dass man nur die (teils idiotischen) Fragen lernen muss. War mit den Fragen nach vielleicht fünf Minuten durch und hatte null Fehler. Andere im Vorbereitungskurs, die das nicht wussten, haben echt die ganzen Bücher teils auswendig gelernt und sich total überteuerte Lernsoftware zugelegt. #c#c#c#c
Ein großes Problem liegt sicherlich darin, dass die Verantwortlichen da aus dem schönen Starnberg :v:vviel zu alt sind und keinen richtigen Bezug mehr zum wirklichen Angeln haben. Die fischen noch wie vor 50 Jahren und dementsprechend wird sich da auch in den nächsten Jahren nichts ändern.
Solange man (auch ohne Hilfe) erkennt, dass die Fragen für die Prüfung nur aus dem einen Fragenheftchen kommen können, ist die Prüfung ja nicht weiter schwer.
Fehlendes Interesse, sich wirklich effektives Fischen anzueignen, könnte auch ein noch so modern gehaltener Vorbereitungskurs nicht ausgleichen. Denn die wirklichen ERfahrungen macht man beim Fischen am Wasser selbst. Dabei können Bücher und auch das Internet nur unterstützend wirken.

so long Chrisi_66


----------



## karpfenalarm (13. April 2010)

*AW: Termine zur Fischerprüfung übertrieben !*

Mein Kurs geht am Wochenende los. Sind 4 Samstage am Stück, am 4. Samstag ist anschließend die Prüfung. Kommt mir ganz gelegen so, denn sonst hätte ich keine Chance gehabt, den Kurs zu besuchen, wenn ich mehrmals pro Woche hinmüsste.

Bin aber auch der Meinung dass man letztendlich mehr davon hat, wenn der Kurs länger geht und dafür weniger Stunden am Stück. Denn irgendwann wird es auch zu viel. Aber zum anderen Freut es mich, dass ich so noch einen Lehrgang besuchen kann.


----------

